# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون اتحادي رقم (10) لسنة 1973 بشأن المحكمة الاتحادية العليا بالامارات1

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 67 
تكون احكام المحكمة العليا نهائية وملزمة للكافة ولا تقبل الطعن فيها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن وذلك فيما عدا الأحكام التي تصدر غيابيا فى المواد الجزائية فيجري في شأن الطعن فيها بطريق المعارضة الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى القوانين المنظمة للاجراءات الجزائية . 
المادة 68 
تحدد بمرسوم أسس تقدير الدعاوى والرسوم المستحقة عليها وطرق التظلم من هذه الرسوم . 
وتعفي الدعاوي والطلبات المقدمة من السلطات الاتحادية او سلطات الامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد من أداء الرسوم . 
المادة 69 
تقدر المصاريف من المحكمة كلما أمكن والا قدرها رئيس الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم بأمر غير قابل للطعن على عريضة يقدمها المحكوم له. 
المادة 70 
يتولي رئيس المحكمة أو من يندبه الفصل فى طلبات تأجيل الرسوم والكفالات القضائية او الاعفاء منها وذلك بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق وسماع اقوال الطالب اذا رأي محلا لذلك . 
ويترتب على تقديم طلب الاعفاء من الرسوم وقف المواعيد المقررة لرفع الدعوى أو الطلب . 
المادة 71 
تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ بأسم رئيس الدولة . 
المادة 72 
الي ان تنشأ المحاكم الاتحادية الابتدائية تختص المحكمة العليا بالفصل فى المنازعات المدنية والتجارية والادارية بين الاتحاد والافراد سواء كان الاتحاد مدعيا او مدعي عليه فيها . 
وتفصل فى هذه المنازعات احدي دوائر المحكمة العليا مشكلة من ثلاث قضاة . 
المادة 73 
تختم صورة الحكم التنفيذية التي يجري التنفيذ بمقتضاها بخاتم المحكمة ويوقعها الموظف المختص بقلم الكتاب بعد ان يذيلها بالصيغة التنفيذية الآتية : 
( على الوزراء ورؤساء المصالح والدوائر وكافة السلطات والجهات المختصة فى الاتحاد والامارات الاعضاء فيه ان تبادر الى تنفيذ هذا الحكم واجراء مقتضاه.وعلى النائب العام ووكلائه وكافة السلطات المشار اليها ان تعين على اجرائه ولو جبرا متي طلب اليها ذلك ) . 
المادة 74 
ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية للاتحاد وبغير مصاريف منطوق احكام المحكمة العليا الصادرة فى الدعاوي الدستورية وطلبات تفسير أحكام الدستور والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية . 
المادة 75 
تطبق المحكمة العليا احكام الشريعة الاسلامية والقوانين الاتحادية وغيرها من القوانين المعمول بها فى الامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد المتفقة مع احكام الشريعة الاسلامية كما تطبق ما لا يتعارض مع احكام تلك الشريعة من قواعد العرف ومباديء القانون الطبيعي والقانون المقارن . 
المادة 76 
على جميع الهيئات المحلية بالامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد ان تحيل من تلقاء نفسها وبدون رسوم ما يوجد لديها من دعاوي اصبحت من اختصاص المحكمة العليا بمقتضي أحكام هذا القانون . 
وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا اتخاذالاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون واعلان اطراف الدعوى بالجلسة التى تحدد لنظرها . 
ولا تسري احكام الفقرتين السابقتين على الدعاوي المحكوم فيها او التي تمت المرافعة فيها وحجزت للنطق بالحكم . 
المادة 77 
على وزير العدل اصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وعلى الوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ احكامه . 
المادة 78 
ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد شهر من تاريخ نشره .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 
الي أن تصدر التشريعات المنظمة للإجراءات المدنية والجزائية تسري أمام المحكمة العليا الاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب وما لا يتعارض معها من الاصول العامة للمحاكمات . 
المادة 52 
باستثناء الدعاوى الجزائية ترفع الدعاوي والطلبات أمام المحكمة العليا بعريضة تشتمل فضلا عن البيانات المتعلقة بأسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم ومحال اقامتهم على موضوع الدعوى والنصوص الدستورية او القانونية محل المنازعة او طلب التفسير على حسب الأحوال وأوجه المخالفة فى تلك النصوص او الغموض فيها وجميع عناصر الدعوى او الطلب واسانيده ومستنداته . 
ويجب ان تكون العريضة موقعا عليها من رافعها ويكون ذلك بالنسبة الى السلطات الاتحادية او المحلية فى الامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد من النائب عنها قانونا وبالنسبة الى العرائض المقدمة من الأفراد من أحد المحامين المقبولين للمرافعة أمام المحكمة العليا . 
ويجب ان يودع الطالب مع الأصل عددا كافيا من صور العريضة وحافظة المستندات بقدر عدد الخصوم وهيئة المحكمة . 
وترفع الدعاوي الجزائية من النائب العام بطريق تكليف المتهم الحضور أمام المحكمة العليا . 
وتذكر فى ورقة التكليف بالحضور التهمة ومواد القانون التي تنص علي العقوبة وفى مواد الجنايات ترفق بورقة التكليف بالحضور قائمة بأدلة الدعوى . 
وتعلن ورقة التكليف بالحضور الى شخص المعلن اليه او في محل اقامته بالكيفية المبينة في المادة (53) . 
و يكون اعلان المحبوسين في مواجهة مأمور السجن أو من يقوم مقامة . 
ويكون اعلان القوات المسلحة والشرطة فى مواجهة رؤسائهم او الادارة المختصة بتلقي الاعلانات بهاتين الهيئتين . 
المادة 53 
يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة الدعاوى يوم ايداع عريضتها وذلك فى سجل خاص يعد لهذا الغرض بترتيب ورودها ويعرضها على رئيس المحكمة لتحديد دائرة لنظرها ويسلم مقدمها ايصالا مثبتا لتاريخ تقديمها ورقم قيدها وتاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها . 
وعلي قلم الكتاب المبادرة الى اعلان العريضة الى ذوي الشأن من اطراف الدعوى وتعتبر الدعوى مرفوعة من يوم قيدها . 
ويتم الاعلان بواسطة قلم المحضرين ويجوز الاستعانة بمن يندبهم وزير العدل لهذا الغرض . 
ويجب ان يشمل الاعلان فضلا عن البيانات الخاصة بتاريخ وساعة الاعلان واسماء ومحال اقامة المدعى والمدعى عليه ، أسم ووظيفة من تولي الاعلان واسم وصفة من استلمه . 
ولا يجوز ان تعلن اية ورقة قبل شروق الشمس او بعد غروبها او في أيام الاعياد والعطلات الرسمية الا فى الأحوال المستعجلة وبمقتضي اذن كتابي على اصل الاعلان من رئيس المحكمة . 
واذا صادف المحضر اية معارضة او صعوبة جدية اثناء الاعلان اوقف اجراءاته ولجأ الى رئيس المحكمة كي يصدر امره فيما يتبع . 
وعلى المحضر رد أصل الاعلان الى قلم الكتاب مؤشرا عليه بما تم . 
المادة 54 
يجوز لمن لحقه ضرر من الجريمة ان يقيم نفسه مدعيا بالحقوق المدنية امام الدائرة الجزائية بالمحكمة العليا المنظورة أمامها الدعوى فى أيه حالة كانت عليها وذلك الى ما قبل انتهاء المرافعة وحجز الدعوى للحكم . 
ويحصل الادعاء باعلان عريضة الى النيابة العامة بصورة من الطلبات كي تتولي مباشرة الدعوى الجزائية أمام المحكمة العليا كما يجوز ان يحصل بطلب في الجلسة المنظور فيها الدعوي اذا كان المتهم حاضرا والا وجب تأجيل الدعوى لاعلان المتهم بطلبات المدعى بالحقوق المدنية ما لم تكن الدعوى الجزائية قد تهيأت للفصل فيها . 
ويجوز للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية ان يختصم المسئول عن هذه الحقوق ويدخله فى الدعوى . 
وللمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ان يتدخل فى الدعوى من تلقاء نفسه في اية حالة كانت عليها . 
المادة 55 
مع عدم الاخلال باحكام المادة السابقة يجوز لمن لحقه ضرر من الجريمة ان يلجأ الى المحكمة المدنية المختصة للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الناشيء عن الجريمة 0 ومتي اختار هذا الطريق لا يجوز له ان يلجأ الى الدائرة الجزائية . 
واذا رفعت الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية المختصة عن الجريمة محل المطالبة المدنية وكانت الدعوي الجزائية مطروحة على الدائرة الجزائية بالمحكمة العليا وجب على المحكمة المدنية ان توقف الفصل فى الدعوى المدنية الى حين الفصل فى الدعوى الجزائية . 
المادة 56 
تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية بوفاة المتهم . 
المادة 57 
يكون سماع الشهود المميزين بعد أداء اليمين بان يشهدوا بالحق و الصدق ويعاقب كل من امتنع منهم عن الحضور رغم اعلانه او سابقة التنبيه عليه من المحكمة فى جلسة سابقة او امتنع عن اداء الشهادة بغير مبرر شرعي بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة درهم . 
فاذا امتنع الشاهد عن الحضور للمرة الثانية رغم اعلانه يحكم عليه بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي درهم ويجوز للمحكمة فى هذه الحالة ان تأمر باحضار الشاهد جبرا بواسطة الشرطة اذا كان حضوره ضروريا . 
وفى جميع الاحوال يجوز للمحكمة اقالة الشاهد من الغرامة اذا حضر وابدي اعذارا مقبولة . 
المادة 58 
تحال الى المحكمة العليا طلبات بحث الدستورية التي تثار أمام المحاكم فى صدد دعوى منظورة امامها بقرار مسبب من المحكمة يوقعه رئيس الدائرة المختصة ويشتمل علي النصوص محل البحث وذلك اذا كانت الاحالة بناء على قرار من المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها . 
فاذا كان الطعن فى الدستورية مثارا بدفع من أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى تكون المحكمة قد قبلته تعين عليها ان تحدد للطاعن اجلا لرفع الطعن أمام المحكمة العليا فاذا فات هذا الأجل دون ان يقدم الطاعن ما يفيد رفعه الطعن خلاله أعتبر متنازلا عن دفعه 0 
اما اذا رفضت المحكمة الدفع فيجب أن يكون الرفض بحكم مسبب ولذوي الشأن الطعن فيه مع الحكم الذي يصدر فى موضوع الدعوى أمام المحكمة المختصة بنظر الطعن فى ذلك الحكم متي كان الطعن فيه جائزا . 
وعلى المحكمة المنظورة امامها الدعوى ان توقف السير فيها الى ان تبت المحكمة العليا فى مسألة الدستورية ويصدر قرار الوقف مع قرار الاحالة المشار اليه فى الفقرة الأولي من هذه المادة او بعد رفع الطعن فى الأجل الذي حددته المحكمة على النحو المبين فى الفقرة الثانية . 
المادة 59 
تحال طلبات تفسير المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي تثار أمام المحاكم فى صدد دعوى منظورة امامها بقرار مسبب من المحكمة طبقا لما هو مبين فى الفقرة الأولي من المادة السابقة وذلك سواء كان ذلك الطلب بناء على قرار من المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها او دفع جدي من احد الخصوم . 
ويسري فى هذا المجال حكم الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة السابقة. 
المادة 60 
في حال تنازع الاختصاص بين جهتين أو أكثر من جهات القضاء المشار اليها فى البندين 9 و 10 من المادة ( 33 ) بأن لم تتخل تلك الجهات عن نظر الدعوى او تخلت جميعها من نظرها او قضت فيها بأحكام متناقضة يرفع طلب تعيين المحكمة المختصة الى المحكمة العليا بعريضة بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم او النائب العام . 
ويجب ان ترفق بالعريضة صور رسمية من عرائض الدعاوى المتنازع عليها او الأحكام المتناقضة على حسب الأحوال . 
ويترتب على ايداع العريضة قلك كتاب المحكمة العليا وقف السير فى الدعاوي المتنازع عليها حتي يفصل فى تعيين المحكمة المختصة. 
وللدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة العليا ان تأمر بوقف تنفيذ الأحكام المتناقضة الى حين تحديد الحكم الواجب تنفيذه ويجوز لرئيس المحكمة ان يأمر بوقف تنفيذ تلك الاحكام الى حين عرض الأمر على الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة . 
المادة 61 
يقوم قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا بعرض ملف الدعوى على رئيس المحكمة الذي يحدد الدائرة المختصة للفصل فيها . 
وفيما عدا المواد الجزائية يعين رئيس المحكمة قاضيا من بين أعضاء الدائرة المشار اليها لتحضير الدعوى وتهيئتها للمرافعة . 
وعلى قلم الكتاب اخطار اطراف الدعوى والنيابة العامة لدي المحكمة العليا بالجلسات التى تحدد لتحضير الدعوى للحضور امام قاضي التحضير . 
ولقاضي التحضير أن يعهد الى النيابة العامة استيفاء ما يرى من اجراءات لازمة لتجهيز الدعوى . 
المادة 62 
بعد اتمام تهيئة الدعوى للمرافعة يودع قاضي التحضير تقريرا يحدد فيه وقائع الدعوى والمسائل القانونية التي يثيرها النزاع دون ابداء الرأي فيها. 
وعلى قلم الكتاب عرض ملف الدعوى بمجرد ايداع التقرير المشار اليه على رئيس الدائرة المختصة لتعيين الجلسة التي تحدد لنظر الدعوى . 
ويعلن قلم الكتاب ذوي الشأن بتاريخ الجلسة وعليهم تتبع مجرياتها بعد ذلك . 
ويكون قاضي التحضير مقررا للدعوى فى الجلسة ويجوز لرئيس المحكمة ان يندب غيره لذلك الغرض . 
المادة 63 
يتلو القاضي المقرر تقريره فى الجلسة . 
ويحكم في الدعوى بعد سماع طلبات النيابة العامة بغير مرافعة اذا رأت المحكمة استيضاح الخصوم باشخاصهم او بالمدافعين عنهم الموكلين منهم توكيلا رسميا . 
ولا يقضي فى الدعوى الجزائية الا بعد سماع دفاع المتهم . 
المادة 64 
فيما عدا الأحوال المبينة فى هذا القانون لا يترتب على رفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة العليا وقف تنفيذ الحكم او القرار محل الدعوى . 
المادة 65 
اذا تبين لأحدي دوائر المحكمة العليا وهي بصدد نظر دعوى أمامها ان هناك مباديء متعارضة سبق صدورها من المحكمة العليا تتصل بالدعوى المطروحة أو اذا رأت الدائرة العدول عن مبدأ مستقر للمحكمة تأمر باحالة الموضوع الي الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة بكامل أعضائها للفصل فى الدعوى. 
وفى هذه الحالة تحكم فى الدعوى الجمعية العمومية مشكلة من جميع أعضائها . 
المادة 66 
على جميع السلطات المدنية والادارية والقضائية فى الاتحاد والامارات الاعضاء فيه ان تقدم للمحكمة العليا ما تطلبه منها من بيانات او أوراق 
ويكون للمحكمة سلطة اصدار اي امر لضمان حضور اي شخص او تقديم اي وثيقة تراها لازمة للفصل فى الدعاوي والطلبات والطعون المطروحة عليها . 
وعلى جميع السلطات المشار اليها فى حدود اختصاصاتها ان تنفذ أي أمر تصدرة المحكمة اليها تمكينا لها من أداء مهمتها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 35 
يكون للاتحاد نائب عام يعاونه عدد كاف من المحامين العامين ورؤساء النيابة العامة ووكلائها ومساعديها . 
المادة 36 
يكون تعيين النائب العام وسائر اعضاء النيابة العامة الى درجة وكيل نيابة بمرسوم يصدر من رئيس الدولة بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء وذلك بناء على ترشيح وزير العدل . 
ويكون تعيين مساعد انيابة العامة بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على ترشيح وزير العدل وذلك لمدة سنة تحت الاختبار فاذا أتم الاختبار بنجاح ثبت فى وظيفته بقرار من مجلس الوزراء . 
المادة 37 
يشترط فيمن يعين نائبا عاما الشروط المقررة للتعيين فى وظيفة قاض بالمحكمة العليا . 
ويشترط للتعيين فى سائر وظائف النيابة العامة الشروط ذاتها فيما عدا شرطي السن والمدة اللازم قضاؤها بين تاريخ الحصول على المؤهل الدراسي والتعيين . 
وتحدد مرتبات النائب العام واعضاء النيابة العامة وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون . 

الجداول المرفقة 

أنظر إلى الجدول المرفق بالمادة رقم 37 
المادة 38 
يكون اختصاص النائب العام شاملا الاختصاص الاقليمي للاتحاد . 
ويكون تعيين دائرة اختصاص ومحل اقامة اعضاء النيابة العامة ونقلهم وندبهم بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على اقتراح النائب العام . 
المادة 39 
يؤدي أعضاء النيابة العامة قبل مباشرة وظائفهم اليمين التالية : 
" أقسم باللة العظيم ان أؤدي عملي بالذمة والصدق وأن اراعي العدل دون خشية او محاباة وان اخلص لدستور الاتحاد والقوانين " 
ويكون أداء النائب العام لليمين أمام رئيس الدولة بحضور وزير العدل ويؤدي سائر أعضاء النيابة العامة اليمين أمام وزير العدل بحضور النائب العام ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين طبقا لما هو مبين فى المادة ( 8 ) . 
المادة 40 
يحال النائب العام الى المعاش عند بلوغه سن الخامسة والستين سنة ميلادية ويحال باقى أعضاء النيابة العامة الى المعاش عند بلوغهم سن الستين سنة ميلادية . 
ولا تسري عليهم على اختلاف درجاتهم احكام الفقرتين ( الثانية والثالثة ) من المادة ( 19 ) . 
المادة 41 
يكون اعضاء النيابة العامة قابلين للعزل أو النقل الى وظيفة اخري وفيما عدا ذلك تسري عليهم الأحكام المقررة للقضاة بما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام الواردة فى هذا الباب . 
واذا كان النائب العام محل محاكمة أو مسائلة تأديبية حل محله من يليه مباشرة من أعضاء النيابة فى مباشرة اختصاصاته . 
المادة 42 
يجب على النيابة العامة الاتحادية أن تتدخل فى كل الدعاوي والطلبات والطعون المقامة أمام المحكمة العليا. 
ويمثل النيابة العامة أمام المحكمة العليا النائب العام أو محام عام أو أحد رؤساء النيابة العامة. 
المادة 43 
تمارس النيابة العامة الاختصاصات المخولة لها بمقتضي هذا القانون والقوانين الاخرى . 
ويتبع اعضاء النيابة العامة رؤساءهم بترتيب درجاتهم وينوبون عن النائب العام فى ممارسة وظائفهم وهم جميعا يتبعون وزير العدل . 
وللنيابة العامة دون غيرها تحريك الدعوى الجزائية ومباشرتها ولا ترفع من غيرها الا فى الأحوال المبية فى القانون . 
المادة 44 
تباشر النيابة العامة التحقيق والاتهام فى الجرائم التي تدخل فى اختصاص القضاء الاتحادي . 
المادة 45 
يجوز بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على عرض النائب العام وموافقة الجهات المعنية بالتحقيق والاتهام فى الامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد ان تتولي النيابة العامة ممارسة اختصاصاتها فى تلك الامارات . 
المادة 46 
يكون مامورو الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بأعمال وظائفهم فى الاستدلال على الجرائم والبحث عن الفاعلين لها خاضعين لاشراف النائب العام . 
ويجوز للنيابة العامة ان تخول رجال الضبط القضائي بعض اختصاصاتها . 
المادة 47 
للنيابة العامة في سبيل ممارسة اختصاصاتها اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات التحفظية على شخص المتهم وعلى آثار الواقعة محل التحقيق وان تقوم بجمع الادلة . 
ولا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه او توقيفه احتياطيا الا اذا كان ذلك بصدد تحقيق فى جريمة ترجحت الادلة عن نسبتها اليه وكان معاقبا عليها بالحبس . 
ولا يجوز تعريض المتهم او الشهود او غيرهم للتعذيب او المعاملة المحطة بالكرامة . 
المادة 48 
لا يجوز حجز المتهم بعد القبض عليه لأكثر من ثمان وأربعين ساعة ومع ذلك يجوز للنيابة العامة ان تأمر بعد استجوابه بتوقيفه احتياطيا على ذمة التحقيق لمدة سبعة أيام يجوز تجديدها لمدد اخرى لا تزيد على أربعة عشر يوما . 
فاذا استلزمت مصلحة التحقيق استمرار توقيف المتهم بعد انقضاء المدد المشار اليها فى الفقرة السابقة وجب على انيابة العامة ان تعرض الأوراق على قاضي المحكمة المختصة ليصدر امره بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع أقوال المتهم بعد التوقيف لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوما قابلة للتجديد او الافراج عنه بكفالة أو بغير كفالة . 
وللمتهم ان يتظلم الى رئيس المحكمة من الآمر الصادر فى غيبته بعد توقيفه وذلك خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ ابلاغه الامر أو علمه به . 
ولا يجوز توقيف غير المتهم الا بأمر من القاضي المختص ويتبع في هذا الشأن الاوضاع والاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولي والثانية من هذه المادة . 
المادة 49 
للنيابة العامة ان تأمر بتفتيش المتهم بجريمة متلبس بها او بجريمة مما يجوز فيها الحبس ولها ان تأمر بتفتيش منزله لضبط الاشياء والأوراق التي تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة كلما قامت امارات قوية علي انه يخفي هذه الاشياء لديه او فى منزله . 
فاذا تبين من التحقيق ان غير المتهم له صلة بالجريمة لا يجوز لها تفتيشه أو تفتيش منزلة الا بعد الحصول على اذن من الجهات الختصة فى الامارة المعنية . 
المادة 50 
مع مراعاة ما نص عليه فى المادة ( 48 ) لا يجوز للنيابة العامة انتهاك حرمة المراسلات البريدية أو البرقية او الهاتفية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال الا إذا تطلبت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك فى جريمة من الجرائم المشار اليها فى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 33 
تختص المحكمة العليا دون غيرها بالفصل فى الأمور الآتية : 
1 - المنازعات المختلفة بين الامارات الأعضاء فى الاتحاد او بين اية امارة او اكثر وبين حكومة الاتحاد متى احيلت هذه المنازعات الى المحكمة بناء على طلب اي طرف من الاطراف المعنية . 
2- بحث دستورية القوانين الاتحادية اذا ما طعن فيها من قبل امارة او اكثر لمخالفتها لدستور الاتحاد . 
3- بحث دستورية التشريعات الصادرة من احدى الامارات الاعضاء اذا ما طعن فيها من قبل احدي السلطات الاتحادية لمخالفتها لدستور الاتحاد او للقوانين الاتحادية . 
4- بحث دستورية القوانين والتشريعات واللوائح عموما إذا ما أحيل اليها هذا الطب من أية محكمة من محاكم الاتحاد أو الامارات الاعضاء أثناء دعوى منظورة أمامها . 
5- تفسير أحكام الدستور بناء على طلب احدي سلطات الاتحاد أو حكومة احدى الامارات الاعضاء . 
6- تفسير المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية بناء على طلب احدى سلطات الاتحاد أو الامارات الاعضاء أو إذا كان التفسير موضع خلاف في دعوي مطروحة أمام احدى المحاكم . 
7- مساءلة الوزراء وكبار موظفي الاتحاد المعينين بمراسيم عما يقع منهم من افعال فى أداء وظائفهم الرسمية بناء على طلب المجلس الأعلى للإتحاد ووفقا للقانون الخاص بذلك . 
8- الجرائم التي لها مساس مباشر بمصالح الاتحاد كالجرائم المتعلقة بأمنه فى الداخل والخارج وجرائم تزوير المحررات أو الاختام الرسمية لاحدى سلطات الاتحاد وجرائم تزييف العملة . 
9 - تنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء الاتحادي والهيئات القضائية فى الامارات . 
10- تنازع الاختصاص بين هيئة قضائية فى امارة وهيئة قضائية فى امارة اخرى أو بين الهيئات القضائية في أية امارة فيما بينها . 
11- أية اختصاصات اخري ينص عليها فى الدستور او فى أي قانون اتحادي . 
المادة 34 
لا يجوز رد رئيس او قضاة المحكمة العليا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول:محاكمة القضاة 
المادة 20 
استثناء من أحكام الاختصاص بالنسبة الى المكان يعين مجلس تأديب القضاة المنصوص عليه فى المادة ( 23 ) بناء على طلب النائب العام المحكمة التي يكون لها ان تفصل فى الجرائم التى قد تقع من قضاة المحكمة العليا ولو كانت غير متعلقة بوظائفهم . 
المادة 21 
في غير حالات التلبس بالجريمة لا يجوز القبض على القاضي وتوقيفه احتياطيا الا بعد الحصول على اذن من مجلس تأديب القضاة . 
وفى حالات التلبس يجب على النائب العام عند القبض على القاضي وتوقيفه احتياطيا ان يرفع الامر الى المجلس المذكور فى مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية وللمجلس ان يقرر ام استمرار التوقيف او الافراج بكفالة مالية او بغير كفالة وللقاضي ان يطلب سماع أقواله أمام المجلس عند عرض الأمر عليه . 
و يحدد المجلس مدة التوقيف الاحتياطي في قراره. و تراعى الاجراءات سالفة الذكر كلما رؤى استمرار التوقيف الاحتياطي عند انقضاء المدة التي قررها المجلس . 
و فيما عدا ما تقدم ، لا يجوز اتخاذ أي اجراء من اجراءات التحقيق مع رجال القضاء أو رفع الدعوى الجزائية عليهم في أية جريمة الا بإذن من المجلس المشار اليه و بناء على طلب من النائب العام . 
و يجري توقيف القضاة و تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية بالنسبة اليهم في أماكن مستقلة عن الاماكن المخصصة لحبس السجناء الآخرين . 
المادة 22 
يترتب حتما على توقيف القاضي او حبسه بناء على أمر أو حكم وقفه عن مباشرة أعمال وظيفته مدة توقيفه او حبسه ويجوز لمجلس تأديب القضاة ان يأمر بوقف القاضي عن مباشرة اعمال وظيفته فى اثناء اجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة عن جريمة وقعت منه وذلك سواء من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب وزير العدل او النائب العام او رئيس المحكمة . 
و لا يترتب على الوقف حرمان القاضي من مرتبه مدة الوقف ما لم يقرر مجلس التأديب حرمانه منه كله أو بعضه . 
و لمجلس التأديب في كل وقت أن يعيد النظر في أمر الوقف و المرتب سواء من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب القاضي. 
الفصل الثانى:مساءلة القضاة تأديبيا. 
المادة 23 
تأديب القضاة يكون من اختصاص مجلس تأديب يشكل برئاسة رئيس المحكمة العليا وعضوية أقدم اثنين من قضاتها . 
وعند خلو وظيفة أي من المؤلف منهم مجلس التأديب او غيابه لأي سبب كان او وجود مانع لديه حل محله الاقدم فالاقدم . 
فاذا كان محل المحاكمة هو رئيس المحكمة العليا أو النائب العام تولت الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة مشكلة من جميع اعضائها باستثناء رئيس المحكمة محل المحاكمة - محاكمته تأديبيا . وفي هذه الحالة إذا تساوت الآراء رجح الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس . 
ولا يمنع من الجلوس فى مجلس التأديب سبق اشتراك أحد أعضاء هيئة المجلس فى طلب رفع الدعوى التأديبية ضد القاضي . 
المادة 24 
تقام الدعوى التأديبية امام مجلس التأديب من النائب العام بناء على طلب وزير العدل من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب رئيس المحكمة ويخطر مجلس التأديب بطلب وزير العدل فى هذا الشأن . 
ولا يقدم هذا الطلب الا بناء على تحقيق جنائي او اداري يتولاه احد قضاة المحكمة العليا يندبه وزير العدل لهذا الغرض فاذا لم يقم النائب العام برفع الدعوى التأديبية خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استلامه الطلب جاز لمجلس التأديب ان يتولي بنفسه الدعوى بقرار منه . 
المادة 25 
ترفع الدعوى التأديبية بعريضة تشتمل على التهمة والأدلة المؤيدة لها وتقدم الى مجلس التأديب ليصدر قراره باعلان القاضي للحضور امامه. 
المادة 26 
يجوز للمجلس أن يجري ما يراه لازما من التحقيقات وله ان يندب احد اعضائة للقيام بذلك ويكون للمجلس والعضو المنتدب للتحقيق السلطات المخولة للمحاكم فيما يختص بنظر الدعاوي وجمع الادلة . 
المادة 27 
اذا رأى مجلس التاديب وجها للسير فى اجراءات المحاكمة عن جميع التهم او بعضها كلف القاضي الحضور امامه بميعاد اسبوع علي الاقل بناء على امر من رئيس المجلس . 
ويجب ان يشتمل طلب الحضور على بيان كاف لموضوع الدعوى وادلة الاتهام . 
ويجوز للمجلس عند تقريره السير فى اجراءات المحاكمة ان يأمر بوقف القاضي عن مباشرة اعماله وظيفته . 
ولا يترتب على الوقف حرمان القاضي من مرتبه الا اذا قرر المجلس حرمانه منه كله او بعضه . 
ويجوز للمجلس اعادة النظر فى قرار الوقف والحرمان من المرتب فى ياي وقت سواء من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب القاضي . 
المادة 28 
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستقالة القاضي . 
ولا تأثير للدعوى التأديبية على الدعوى الجزائية او المدنية الناشئة عن الواقعة ذاتها محل المساءلة . 
المادة 29 
تكون جلسات المحكمة التأديبية سرية وتمثل النيابة العامة فيها . 
ويحضر القاضي بشخصه امام المجلس وله أن يقدم دفاعة كتابة وان يستعين بمدافع من رجال القضاء أو النيابة العامة للحضور معه وللمجلس دائما الحق فى طلب حضور القاضي بشخصة فاذا لم يحضر القاضي او لم ينب عنه احدا جاز الحكم في غيبته بعد التحقق من صحة اعلانه ولا يجوز المعارضة في هذا الحكم . 
ويحكم مجلس التأديب بعد سماع طلبات النيابة العامة ودفاع القاضي ويكون هو آخر من يتكلم . 
المادة 30 
يجب أن يكون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى التأديبية مشتملا على الأسباب التي بني عليها وأن تتلى اسبابه عند النطق به في جلسة سرية . 
المادة 31 
العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على القضاة هي اللوم والعزل . 
المادة 32 
يبلغ رئيس المحكمة وزير العدل القرارات التي تصدر من مجلس التأديب خلال ثمان و أربعين ساعة من وقت صدورها ويقوم الوزير بابلاغ القاضي مضمون القرار . 
وتزول ولاية القاضي من تاريخ ابلاغه قرار العزل . 
ويتولي وزير العدل تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة بالعزل ويتم ذلك بمرسوم بعد اقراره من مجلس الوزراء وتصديق المجلس الاعلى عليه وينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر تاريخ الاحالة الى التقاعد بناء على ذلك العزل من يوم نشر المرسوم . 
ويودع القرار الصادر باللوم ملف القاضي ولا ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 
تنشأ في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة محكمة عليا تسمي بالمحكمة الاتحادية العليا ويشار اليها فى هذا القانون بالمحكمة العليا. 
وتكون هذه المحكمة الهيئة القضائية العليا فى الاتحاد. 
المادة 2 
يكون مقر المحكمة العليا فى عاصمة الاتحاد. ويجوز لها ان تعقد جلساتها عند الاقتضاء فى أية عاصمة من عواصم الامارات الأعضاء فى الاتحاد. 
المادة 3 
تشكل المحكمة العليا من رئيس وأربعة قضاة ويشار الى رئيسها فى هذا القانون برئيس المحكمة. 
ويجوز ان يعين بالمحكمة العليا قضاة مناوبون لا يزيد عددهم علي ثلاثة لتكملة نصاب المحكمة عند الاقتضاء على الا يجلس منهم اكثر من واحد فى اية دائرة من دوائر المحكمة ولا يكون لأي منهم رياسة الدائرة. 
وفيما عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالقضاة المناوبين يسري عليهم ما يسري على قضاة المحكمة العليا من قواعد. 
المادة 4 
يشترط فيمن يولى القضاء بالمحكمة العليا ما يأتي : 
1 - ان يكون من مواطني دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ، وكامل الاهلية المدنية. 
2 - الا تقل سنة عن خمس وثلاثين سنة ميلادية 
3 - ان يكون حاصلا على اجازة فى الشريعة الاسلامية والقانون من احدي الجامعات أو المعاهد العليا المعترف بها. 
4 - ان يكون قد سبق له العمل مدة لا تقل عن خمس عشرة سنة فى الاعمال القضائية أو القانونية باحدي المحاكم أو ما يقابلها من وظائف النيابة أو دوائر الفتوي والتشريع أو قضايا الحكومة أو في تدريس القانون او الشريعة الاسلامية فى الجامعات او المعاهد العليا المعترف بها أو فى المحاماة أو في غير ذلك من الاعمال القانونية التى تعتبر نظيرا للعمل فى القضاء. 
5 - ان يكون محمود السيرة وحسن السمعة ولم يسبق الحكم عليه من احدي المحاكم أو مجالس التأديب لأمر مخل بالشرف ولو كان قد رد إليه اعتباره. 
المادة 5 
استثناء من أحكام البند الأول من المادة السابقة يجوز ان يعين من بين رعايا الدول العربية من استكملوا باقي الشروط الواردة بها وذلك عن طريق الاستعارة من الحكومات التابعين لها او بمقتضى عقود استخدام وذلك لمدة محددة قابلة للتجديد. 
ويسري على المعارين والمتعاقد معهم كافة الأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون. 
المادة 6 
تقصر المدة المحددة في البند الرابع من المادة ( 4 ) الى النصف كما يخفض السن المشار اليه فى البند الثاني من المادة ( 4 ) الى ثلاثين سنة وذلك بالنسبة الى مواطني الاتحاد الذين تتوفر فيهم الشروط اللازمة للتعيين فى القضاء. 
ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة خلال السبع السنوات الأولي من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون. 
المادة 7 
يكون تعيين رئيس وقضاة المحكمة العليا بمرسوم يصدر من رئيس الدولة بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء وتصديق المجلس الأعلي للاتحاد ،وتكون اقدمية القضاة من تاريخ المرسوم الصادر بالتعيين وطبقا للترتيب الوارد به. 
وتحدد مرتباتهم وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون. 
ويكون ترتيب القضاة المناوبين فى جميع الأحوال فى الاقدمية بعد قضاة المحكمة العليا. 

الجداول المرفقة 

جدول 
مرتبات رئيس المحكمة الاتحادية العليا 
قضاتها والنيابة العامة الاتحادية 
الملحق بالقانون الاتحادي رقم ( 10 ) لسنة 
1973 في شأن المحكمة الاتحادية العليا 
اولا- المحكمة الاتحادية العليا 
قضاة المحكمــة 
1-رئيس المحكمة الاتحادية العليا 
2-قضاة المحكمة الاتحادية العليا 
3-القضاة المناوبون بالمحكمة الاتحادية العليا 12000درهم شهريا 
5500 -5000 درهم شهريا 
5000 -4500 درهم شهريا 
المكتـب الفنـي 
1-رئيس المكتب الفني 
( بدرجة رئيس محكمة / رئيس نيابة عامة ) 
2-عضو المكتب الفني 
( بدرجة قاضي / وكيل نيابة ) 4500 -5000 درهم شهريا 
3500 -5000 درهم شهريا 
ثانيا - النيابـة العامــة 
1-النائب العامة 
2-المحامي العام 
رئيس النيابة العامة 
3-وكيل النيابة العامة من الدرجة الأولى 
4-وكيل النيابة من الدرجة الثانية 
5-مساعد النيابة العامة 5000 -5500 درهم شهريا 
4500 -5000 درهم شهريا 
3500 -4500 درهم شهريا 
3000 -3500 درهم شهريا 
2000-3000 درهم شهريا 
وتؤمن الحكومة لكل منهم سكنا مفروشا مناسبا والمواصلات. 
القواعـــد 
أولا: 
ثانيا: 
كل من يعين في وظيفة من الوظائف ذات المربوط الثابت يمنحه هذا المربوط من غير قيد.. 
كل من يعين في وظيفة من الوظائف المرتبة في درجات ذات مبدأ و نهاية يمنح أول مربوط الدرجة من تاريخ التعيين ويستحق علاوة دورية قدرها مائة درهم شهريا بعد مضي سنة على تعيينه ، ثم كل سنة حتى يصل إلى نهاية مربوط الدرجة. 
ويجوز أن يمنح من يعين لأول مرة في احدى تلك الوظائف علاوة أو أكثر في حدود بداية و نهاية مربوط الدرجة المعين عليها بمراعاة سنوات الخبرة والممارسة الفعلية لمهنته ويحدد المرسوم الصادر بالتعيين العلاوة أو العلاوات المضافة إلى المرتب. 

المادة 8 
يؤدي رئيس المحكمة وقضاتها قبل مباشرة وظائفهم أمام رئيس الاتحاد وبحضور وزير العدل اليمين التالية : 
( أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحكم بالعدل دون خشية أو محاباة ، وان أخلص لدستور دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وقوانينها ) 
ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يثبت فى سجل خاص يعد لهذا الغرض وتودع صورة منه في ملف القاضي. 
المادة 9 
تكون للمحكمة العليا دائرة للمواد الدستورية ودائرة للمواد الجزائية ودائرة او اكثر للمواد الاخري المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 
ويرأس الدائرة رئيس المحكمة او أقدم قضاة الدائرة . 
وتصدر الأحكام من دائرة مشكلة من خمسة قضاة فى المسائل المنصوص عليها فى البنود السبعة الأولي من المادة ( 33 ) وفيما عدا ذلك تصدر الاحكام من دائرة مشكلة من ثلاث قضاة وبالاغلبية فى الحالتين . 
ويجوز أن تتولي الدائرة المشكلة من ثلاثة قضاة الفصل في كافة المنازعات والطلبات التي تنظر خلال العطلة القضائية . 
المادة 10 
يكون للمحكمة العليا جمعية عمومية من جميع قضاتها برئاسة رئيسها او من يقوم مقامه. 
وتختص بالنظر فى ترتيب وتشكيل الدوائر وتوزيع الأعمال عليها وتحديد عدد الجلسات وايام وساعات انعقادها وسائر الامور المتعلقة بنظام المحكمة وامورها الداخلية والاختصاصات الاخري التي ينص عليها القانون. 
ويجوز للجمعية العمومية ان تفوض رئيس المحكمة فى بعض اختصاصاتها. 
المادة 11 
تعقد الجمعية العمومية بدعوة من رئيسها فى مستهل كل عام وكلما دعت الضرورة الى ذلك. 
وتدعي النيابة العامة لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العمومية ويكون لممثلها رأي محدود فى المسائل التى تتصل بأعمال النيابة العامة. 
ولايكون انعقاد الجمعية العمومية صحيحا الا بحضور ثلاثة من قضاتها الاصليين على الاقل، وتصدر قراراتها بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين فاذا تساوت الآراء رجح الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس. 
ويجوز للقضاة المناوبين المشار اليهم فى المادة ( 3 ) حضور اجتماع الجمعية العمومية والاشتراك فى مداولاتها بشرط الايحضر منهم اكثر من اثنين وألا يجاوز عدد الحاضرين من القضاة الاصليين والمناوبين خمسة. 
وتثبت محاضر الجمعية العمومية فى سجل خاص ، يوقع عليه رئيس الاجتماع وتعتمد قرارتها من رئيس المحكمة. 
المادة 12 
للمحكمة العليا عطلة قضائية تبدأ كل عام من أول يوليو وتنتهي في آخر اغسطس وتعتبر مدة العطلة بالنسبة الى من لا يكلف العمل خلالها اجازة اعتيادية. 
وتحدد الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة اجازات القضاة ونظام العمل بالمحكمة خلال العطلة القضائية، ولا يرخص للقضاة في اجازات دورية في غير العطلة القضائية الا فى حالات الضرورة وفى الحدود التى تسمح بها ظروف العمل. 
ويكون الترخيص بذلك من رئيس المحكمة لمدة اقصاها خمسة عشر يوما. 
المادة 13 
يكون للمحكمة العليا مكتب فني يؤلف من رئيس وعدد كاف من الاعضاء يختارون من بين رجال القضاء أو اعضاء النيابة العامة أو اعضاء دائرة الفتوى والتشريع والقضايا أو غيرهم من المشتغلين بالاعمال القانونية التى تعتبر نظيرا للعمل فى القضاء . 
ويجوز عند الضرورة شغل تلك الوظائف عن طريق الاستعارة من بين قضاة الهيئات القضائية المحلية بالامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد أو من رجال القانون من الدول العربية ممن تتوفر فيهم الخبرة والكفاية اللازمة . 
ويكون إلحاق رئيس المكتب واعضائة الفنيين بطريق الندب او الاستعارة على حسب الأحوال وذلك بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على ترشيح رئيس المحكمة وبعد موافقة الجهات ذات الشأن التي يتبعها العضو المنتدب أو المعار . 
ويلحق بالمكتب الفني عدد كاف من الموظفين . 
المادة 14 
يتولي المكتب الفني الامور الآتية : 
1 - استخلاص القواعد القانونية التي تقررها المحكمة العليا فيما تصدره من احكام وتبويبها وفهرستها بحيث يسهل الرجوع اليها . 
2 - الاشراف على نسخ هذه الأحكام وطبعها فى مجموعات ونشرها . 
3 - اعداد البحوث الفنية التي يطلبها رئيس المحكمة او احدي دوائرها . 
4 - الاشراف على جداول المحكمة وقيد القضايا والطعون والطلبات بها . 
5 - سائر المسائل التي يحيلها عليه رئيس المحكمة . 
المادة 15 
يكون للمحكمة العليا قلم كتاب وقلم محضرين ويؤلف كل قلم من كبير كتاب او كبير محضرين على حسب الاحوال ومن عدد كاف من الموظفين والمستخدمين . 
ويؤدي كتاب الجلسات والمحضرون قبل مباشرة أعمالهم يمينا أمام احدى دوائر المحكمة بأن يؤدوا اعمال وظائفهم بالذمة والصدق . 
ويثبت اليمين فىسجل خاص تودع صورة منه بملف الموظف . 
وفيما عدا ما نص عليه فى الفقرات السابقة تسري على اولئك العاملين الاحكام المقررة فى قانون خدمة الموظفين فى حكومة الاتحاد . 
المادة 16 
يشرف رئيس المحكمة على قضاتها وعلى أعمالها وله حق التنبيه الى كل ما يقع مخالفا لواجبات الوظيفة او مقتضياتها . 
المادة 17 
يكون لرئيس المحكمة على موظفي ومستخدمي المحكمة السلطات التأديبية المقررة للوزير ووكيل الوزارة المنصوص عليها فى قانون الخدمة المدنية المعمول به فى حكومة الاتحاد . 
المادة 18 
رئيس المحكمة العليا وقضاتها غير قابلين للعزل ولا تنتهي ولايتهم الا لأحد الأسباب التالية : 
1 - الوفاة . 
2 - الاستقالة . 
3 - انتهاء مدة عقود المتعاقدين منهم أو مدة اعارتهم . 
4 - بلوغ سن الاحالة الى التقاعد . 
5- ثبوت عجزهم عن القيام بمهام وظائفهم لأسباب صحية . 
6 - الفصل التأديبي بناء على الأسباب والاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 
7 - إسناد مناصب اخري لهم بموافقتهم . 
المادة 19 
تكون سن الاحالة الى التقاعد بالنسبة الى رئيس وقضاة المحكمة العليا عند بلوغهم سن الخامسة والستين . 
ومع ذلك اذا كان بلوغهم هذه السن فى الفترة من أول اكتوبر الى آخر يونية فانهم يبقون فى الخدمة الى هذا التاريخ الأخير . 
ويجوز عند الاقتضاء مد مدة خدمتهم الى ما بعد بلوغهم سن الاحالة الى التقاعد لمدة او مدد لا يجاوز مجموعها ثلاث سنوات بحيث لا تقل كل مدة عن سنة قضائية ، ويكون مد مدة الخدمة بالاداة ذاتها المقررة للتعيين .

----------

